# MTX Thunder 4200X amplifier



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

The stuff I'm finding in storage makes me wonder where I got all this stuff. I think a friend gave this to me because he owed me some rent.

MTX Thunder 4200X amplifier - built in crossover and eq | eBay


----------

